# Which Flieger do you prefer? Black or White?



## nilfire77

Black









White


----------



## Docrwm

Definitely the Black

I own one and chose it for a variety of reasons. The biggest is that I think its the most readable dial I have ever seen anywhere!


----------



## marco330

Really a matter of taste, but must agree: black look much nicer ! Have one too!
Marco


----------



## slb

Why not one of each> 
I just got a black one, but I do like both.
All personal taste.

Scott


----------



## J.D.

Black overall, but if I was using it more for dress purposes I'd go with the white. Dial and hands are beautiful on that one.


----------



## abrizz

I have the white one and have never regretted it. Just love the skeleton hands on the white flieger.


----------



## slb

abrizz said:


> I have the white one and have never regretted it. Just love the skeleton hands on the white flieger.


It was my first choice, then I loved the sparse, aircraft-gauge look of the one I got.
That's why I say get both - different enough to enjoy for different reasons!
Of course, my wallet says "easier said than done pal" ;-)


----------



## HoustonChris

White, without hesitation. I love the opaline dial and blue skeleton hands. And the more I see of the split day and date window on the black face version the less I like it. The day is too close to the center of the dial and in half the pictures I see, it's at least partially obscured. But, hey; that's just my opinion and I'm clearly in the minority here.


----------



## kiwidj

nilfire77 said:


>


:-!


----------



## Docrwm

HoustonChris said:


> White, without hesitation. I love the opaline dial and blue skeleton hands. And the more I see of the split day and date window on the black face version the less I like it. The day is too close to the center of the dial and in half the pictures I see, it's at least partially obscured. But, hey; that's just my opinion and I'm clearly in the minority here.


.
:-d The reason that you see the Day obscured in half the pics is that I tend to take my photos in the evening after the kids are in bed so its usually abour 9pmn or so, and that just happens to be the location of the day on the dial;-)

I'm enjoying mine, have gotten used to the split and actually like it now, and unless its around 9pm the day of the week is very visible.:-!

But then again, reading the day-date at 3 O'clock was always a but hard on standard dials;-)


----------



## V8

While they are both very nice, white dials just don't do much for me. The black looks better.


----------



## Jesus G

Black always black...like this.......


----------



## cuckoo4watches

black is more of the classic pilot look but no picture does the opaline dial version any justice.
unless you have seen it in the flesh, you will be unable to appreciate its beauty.
so, for me, its definitely the opaline dial with blue'd skeleton hands!
it is GORGEOUS!!!!

*** not being biased either as I have had almost every model of Fortis at some point or another... just no alarm models


----------



## Crusher

Both look great, but I like the white one a little better b-)


----------



## jaypee

I have the black but white looks great too :-!.


----------



## thediscoking

On the Flieger pilots I actually prefer the white. However, the chronos just look much better with the black. I think part of it may be that I don't like the blue hand colour, though.


----------



## Mike 777

Once you've had black, you'll never go back, as they say.


----------



## Gatorski

White... obviously!


----------



## slb

That thar is sure a perty watch!
I want one of those too!


----------



## Gatorski

slb said:


> That thar is sure a perty watch!
> I want one of those too!


I have to say that I own two Panerai, a Rolex, and several other watches, and this Chrono Alarm is one of my favorite watches to wear. I now have it on the Blue Fortis strap and I believe it is the best looking watch I own. With the blued hands and the blue strap.....SWEET!


----------



## slb

Gatorski said:


> I have to say that I own two Panerai, a Rolex, and several other watches, and this Chrono Alarm is one of my favorite watches to wear. I now have it on the Blue Fortis strap and I believe it is the best looking watch I own. With the blued hands and the blue strap.....SWEET!


Post some pix with the blue strap! (please?)


----------



## Gatorski

Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## slb

Nice!
And the beauty is that you can swap those straps on both of those Fortees and it will look good!
Plus, you can swim too! :-!


----------



## Gatorski

slb said:


> Nice!
> And the beauty is that you can swap those straps on both of those Fortees and it will look good!
> Plus, you can swim too! :-!


LOL! I agree. One of the things I like about Fortis is the forethought to make the B-42 lines this way. I have a stainless band, and the white/black/blue rubber straps. I want to eventually get a B-42 Black Flieger with the orange markers and put it on the orange strap as well. I really do like the ability to swap the straps and do quite often..:-!


----------



## dohmer

IMO there is no contest. There is only one! ;-)


----------



## slb

I like a man who takes a stand!
And yes, it's beautiful - hence, I'm getting one too


----------



## machaanu

I go with BLACK :-!


----------



## 2manywatchez

I have too many black watches. White for me. (And the blue hands are an added bonus.)


----------



## Henry T

I vote black.


----------



## DGMarnier

White/Silver for me!!!!


----------



## slb

Don't forget folks - there are the "cream" colored Fortis' too - one of which I have and love!
They're all good.
You need one of each! :-!


----------



## loveit

I have the simple Flieger in 34mm. My white has the Fortis bracelet. I wear the black on leather. I can't decide which I like best! It's a good problem to have even though I probably should sell one of them!


----------



## Beau8

Black color for aesthetics~closer to the original


----------



## MatTCTM

Black... thats the color that does it for me...


----------



## Lord K

Hard choice. Voted 'black', looking at the white now :think:


----------



## slb

Lord K said:


> Hard choice. Voted 'black', looking at the white now :think:


In order to avoid mental distress, you must buy more than one.
Black, white, and the cream colors are there to keep us all happy!:-!


----------



## cnmark

No vote in the Poll...

Because it's:
- :-! White for the chrono
- :-! Black for the day/date


----------



## incognito

white...


----------



## ecunited

slb said:


> Don't forget folks - there are the "cream" colored Fortis' too - one of which I have and love!
> They're all good.
> You need one of each! :-!


I was under the impression that the "white" fliegers were the "cream" fliegers. Not so?

And to add confusion/perhaps betray my ignorance, I thought the "white/cream" dials were also the same as the "silver" and "opaline" dials.

Just how off am I?


----------



## vince330i

Love the white dials w/ blue hands! More unique than the black dials


----------



## prajna

Though I've posted the photos in another thread, I couldn't resist posting here too. Honestly, it's not even fair fight! ;-) o|


----------



## Pshrynk

Why is there no "both" option?


----------



## slb

Prajna - beautiful watch! Love that one. I've not yet been able to get the blue hands on my B42, so now I'm motivated to try again!
LOVELY!


----------



## Beau8

Definitely black for a fleiger~cheers! ;-)


----------



## jabstick420

i chose the white dial because the day and date are next to each other, whereas the black dial has the day at 9 o'clock and date at 3 o'clock... Otherwise it would have been black dial.


----------



## TAPAX

Gatorski said:


> White... obviously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE Putrido was used by Rembrandt on his Chiaroscuro Masterpiece!


----------



## heb

*Love the white much more but, of course, got the black...*

...couldn't beat the price. I've wanted a Fortis chronograph for a long time, I just hope I enjoy it.

heb


----------



## SHL-5

***** G said:


> Black always black...like this.......


Wow, nice pic there. I feel that black gives better legibility due to the contrast between the dial, hands & indices. Oh, the AR coating also helps. The B42 Flieger is a very tough, accurate & highly dependable watch. :-!


----------



## Union

nilfire77 said:


> Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White


I prefer this colors:


----------



## jamesbond

I have Black but looking forward to buy the white face...it's obviously beautiful.


----------



## gregflat9

Black for me!


----------



## slb

Well, duh - if you had a white one it would get lost in the snow! :-!


----------



## Master2987

This one is on my list for 2010 (I am done this year :-()

Can't wait.



***** G said:


> Black always black...like this.......


----------



## Melou

The sum of the poll's results > 100%. 

Is this poll based in Florida or what!? Haha!

White +1


----------



## doughboyr6

i used to like the white because of the blue/white combo and skeleton handes...but now seeing the black, it just seems to be the way to go.

question: why are the new flieger day/date separated?


----------



## bmxbandit

nilfire77 said:


> Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could vote again - I'd say black again. Never took to the White at all


----------



## music_healing

I personally choose the white cream dial .. well, coz I am not a Pilot and not even a frequent flyer.. Choose only based on personal taste alone.










the combination of cream dial and blued hand, catch my heart


















and with old brown vintage custom strap.. 









I choose white... 
just my taste ..


----------



## hugel

I have this watch too, and I've just ordered a thick chunky tobacco _toshi _strap to go with it. For me it is the ultimate crossover weekend-away watch that can be worn in the woods, in the air, and in the pub afterwards.

hugel



music_healing said:


> and with old brown vintage custom strap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose white...
> just my taste ..


----------



## sunstar

black 100%..even if the white one also is nice....


----------



## lfmr76

Hi guys, any owner of the white flieger care to comment on the watch's thickness. I read somewhere that it was 15mm. 

Also, could someone PM the info of an AD for Fortis in the US? 

Thanks!


----------



## flame2000

I voted for the black.......but the white with blue hands looks nice too! :-s


----------



## Panama

Voted! White with blue hands :-! So original, everyone goes for a black chrono flieger :roll:


----------



## music_healing

White white white with blue hand










:-d


----------



## maia

That would be black for me :-!


----------



## offshoredriver

This thread has been haunting me for quite some time, especially those fantastic pictures from music_healing. That is one awesome looking watch. I just love the opaline dial and skeleton hands. I already have a black chrono in my sinn 356, so it is for that reason that not only did I vote white, I also just ordered one! I have been lusting after this watch for so long, so now hopefully I will be the owner of one fairly soon. Pictures hopefully to follow in the not too distant future.


----------



## d-rob

White. I love the fact that one can actually read the sub-dials because of the skeleton hands. And the dial - how much more readable can a white chrono be? For sure the white dial is on my wish list of chronos.


----------

